# Dark Timer for Android



## modakshantanu (Nov 9, 2015)

Dark Timer


Hi. I decided to make a timer.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shantanu.cubetimer


Source Code
Key Features-

*Android Wear app* - Now you can cube while standing on your commute or in a queue.

It uses a circular progress bar to compare your timing with your average. This is the main reason I made the app since no other app had this feature.

Simple and clean user interface

*Android wear app features-*
Dark theme saves battery on OLED screens.
Shows previous solve, Avg5 and Avg12
Long press to reveal options.

Other features-
Avg5,Avg12,Mean
Long press or tap to start
Random state scrambles(Generated using the tnoodle android library. This made my job a lot easier.)
All WCA events supported
Sessions
Penalties



*Coming Soon-*
Inspection
Edit times


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks good.

Just out of interest, what sort of scrambles does this timer use?


----------



## modakshantanu (Nov 9, 2015)

> Looks good.
> 
> Just out of interest, what sort of scrambles does this timer use?



Nothing fancy, just randomly chosen moves.

*UPDATE : Now uses random state scrambles*


----------



## modakshantanu (Nov 10, 2015)

Update 1.2
Added All WCA events with scrambles


----------



## Berd (Nov 10, 2015)

I really like this timer, tnoodle scrambles and scramble net images would be great!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 10, 2015)

That progress bar... so cool... Really gives you incentive to beat your last solve.

Great stuff. Thanks.

EDIT: Would have to have capability to show session average as well as avg50 and avg100 for me to uninstall my current timer.


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks nice, but until you get decent scrambles, I won't be interested  Good scrambles are an important part of a timer for me.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> Looks nice, but until you get decent scrambles, I won't be interested  Good scrambles are an important part of a timer for me.


Same, if this gets good scrambles I'll defs use it [emoji14]

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertycuber (Nov 11, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> Same, if this gets good scrambles I'll defs use it [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk



I use chronopuzzle timer for my android, and got me sub 3 average for 2x2, and I use Varasano.


----------



## modakshantanu (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll look into adding random state scramblers but I'm new to app development so it may take a while to figure this stuff out.


----------



## Abo (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks interesting, especially with the circle thing, i am on iOS, any chance of it coming to that app store. Is the circle distracting in any way? i feel like it would be.


----------



## Berd (Nov 12, 2015)

Abo said:


> Looks interesting, especially with the circle thing, i am on iOS, any chance of it coming to that app store. Is the circle distracting in any way? i feel like it would be.


As long as you're not looking at the timer during solves (which you shouldn't be doing) it's fine.


----------



## DELToS (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll get it if it comes out on iOS.


----------



## modakshantanu (Nov 15, 2015)

Update 1.2.3

Now uses TNoodle random state scrambles for 2x2, 3x3, Clock, Skewb, and Pyraminx.


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## modakshantanu (Dec 11, 2015)

Update 1.3
Added sessions
Added penalties


----------



## jfly (Dec 12, 2015)

modakshantanu said:


> Update 1.2.3
> 
> Now uses TNoodle random state scrambles for 2x2, 3x3, Clock, Skewb, and Pyraminx.



Nice!


----------



## modakshantanu (Jan 29, 2016)

*Update 1.4 - Android wear app*

Added Android wear app
Now you can time your solve without needing to sit down and take out your phone.

Features-
Dark theme saves battery on OLED screens.
Shows previous solve, Avg5 and Avg12 ( See main post for screenshots )
Long press to reveal options.

Note-
The times do not sync with the phone app. This is because the app is meant for casual solves and I don't suspect that many people will do long sessions on it. On the plus side, you can use your usual timer on phone alongside with this without missing nay features.

The app enters ambient mode(low power mode) if your solve is longer than 30 seconds. If you tap the screen from ambient mode, the app exits ambient mode the timer immediately stops. However, the app has no way of knowing if the app exited ambient mode due to a tap or a wrist gesture. So, if during a solve you trigger the wrist detection, the timer will stop. However, this has never happened once during testing. Results may vary depending on you watch( I have a Zenwatch 2)


----------



## asacuber (Jan 29, 2016)

I dont have this, but looking at the screenshots I see you need to add 3genRUF scrambles for 2x2


----------



## modakshantanu (Jan 29, 2016)

asacuber said:


> I dont have this, but looking at the screenshots I see you need to add 3genRUF scrambles for 2x2



Oops. Looks like I need to update the screenshot. It is actually 3gen for 2x2


----------

